# Would the real night owls please stand up



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm posting at ~5:30am (I'm basically nocturnal at this point and I have to stay up all night if I want to do something in the morning :tongue and I regularly post around this time. I've snuck around a bit and noticed who posts around now and who doesn't. I want confirmation, people! :crazy:

(if you wake up at 5 and post it doesn't count:tongue

ETA: opps, ignore the poor phrasing of the first poll option


----------



## Rationality (Jul 8, 2010)

*Standing up* It's 4:38 a.m. here and I've been up all night (again).


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

4:42am here. For the past two weeks, I've been up until at least 7am. Come to think of it, with the exception of the first week after being on the plane (jet lag) and the very few times that I have been sick, I haven't been to bed before like 3am since.... high school? 

Yeah. I literally just cannot sleep. I'm usually so tired and lethargic during the day, but I force myself to stay awake hoping that I will be able to sleep at night.. and then night comes, and I have a huge burst of energy and can't get to sleep until daybreak! lol!


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

OP does recognise the existence of seperate timezones, right...?


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> OP does recognise the existence of seperate timezones, right...?


LOL. That actually made me chuckle a little in rl. :laughing:


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

One thing I found distressing about being nocturnal -- I spent a month living nocturnally and decided I didn't like it -- in Britain (OP) is a lack of 24/7 shops. I would have to wake up before the shops closed to get stuff I needed, drinks, food, smokes etc, and if I missed it, well, I'd have to wait until it opened_ really_ early...

Fond memories of McDonalds breakfast: /


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> OP does recognise the existence of seperate timezones, right...?


Yup but it's primarily a north american site so I didn't think that I made too big an assumption. Also, I wanted the night owls to identify themselves so they could be differentiated from those people in other time zones.

(actually, considering I live in Canada but grew up in Australia, I'm pretty sure I'm aware of different time zones :tongue


----------



## AkiKaza (Jun 1, 2010)

Summer is nocturnal-time for me. Waking up between 12-2 pm and not going to bed till 6 in the morning. Best. Summer. Ever. :laughing:

Of course, it's all over now, now that I get to go back to school.... ugh. *disgust*


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

*craftily bumps poll just when night owls (in her time zone) appear*


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

2:20 AM here right now. It's been much worse though. A few months ago, I would be on PerC until seven or eight in the morning before retiring.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

I think even owls subject themselves to sleep before the sun comes up. Me?...not as talented.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, I love how 100% voted for the first option.

It's 4:30 here.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

inFiNiTe said:


> LOL, I love how 100% voted for the first option.


Everyone's totally envious of our awesome ways. No one actually wants to sleep at night and do stuff during the day :wink:

Prove me wrong, people! I _dare_ you to participate in this poll :crazy:


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

It is a little after 2 AM here, and i'll likely not head to bed until after the sun rises. That is pretty typical of a non-working weekend for me.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

ewww. Sun.....


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Jojo said:


> ewww. Sun.....


So _that's_ what those day dwellers call the yellow, scary disc in the sky. I've only peeked it at a couple times (curse my curiosity) and each time has sent me gibbering back into the dark, dusty confines of my cave. Sweet, sweet darkness.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

Vitamin D tablets ftw :crazy:

The PerC Night Owls just might be the source of a future evolutionary break-off from the normal diurnal, sun-dwelling **** sapiens. :tongue:


----------



## rebornintheglory (Mar 22, 2010)

I am at my best an hour or two before I become too tired to function. So if I wake up at 9pm and stay away until 12am/1pm, I have several hours around 9-10am where I can maybe get things done. When town is just opening at 9am there are far fewer people than in the afternoon, so if I have appointments and things it is not too awful having to be around them all.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

PseudoSenator said:


> The PerC Night Owls just might be the source of a future evolutionary break-off from the normal diurnal, sun-dwelling **** sapiens. :tongue:


Yesss. We could evolve into small, translucent creatures that mimic internet speech. OH HAI Night Owls! And we could keep lolcats in our underground sugar caves.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

Before I joined the real world I was a night owl but I rarely see 2am these days, so I'd be clinging to the past to say I was :frustrating: Damn work and it's rigid timescales...

I was up 'till 4 this morning though, I'm still an owl at heart!

*Edit:* Just noticed I'm the only "normal" person on this poll (though I really don't like the reasoning on the only option that applies) - sorry for breaking the pattern :tongue:


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm on the other side of the world so I seem to bump in the night owls the most ....I'll wake up in the morning and as soon as I log in the crowd seems to log out (well except for you lot . 
Do I smell? Even though the internets??? :shocked::shocked:
Without you guys I'd probably have to leave the house for some form of human interaction *chings plastic water bottle with y'all*. 

P.s. I used to be nocturnal when I was 21-23. Good times ^____^


----------



## PurdyFlower (Aug 1, 2010)

I usually post late at night or early morning, however you want to look at it, because I work the midnight shift a couple or few days a week.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

Going to bed early (like before 4 a.m.) messes me up really bad. Like, say I go to bed around 10 p.m. by some sheer force of will. I'll end up waking up around 2 a.m. And if I try to go back to sleep, I'll be awake every 30 minutes or so until I give up several hours later. It is extremely unpleasant. Then, even if I do manage to make it through the night without poor sleep, I still won't really be rested. I'll be tired by noon, but of course, I can't nap because then I'll be up all night. So I'll be lethargic, worthless for the entire day.

VS going to bed around 4, waking around noon, and feeling good. And yet non-nocturnal people just don't get why I don't want to be/can't be "normal".


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I wake up when most of you are going to bed. Hmmm me thinks that the PerC is inhabited mostly by vampires.:shocked:


----------



## Checkmate (Jul 25, 2010)

I have worked shift work long enough that I actually sleep better during the day time than if I try to sleep overnight.


----------



## rosa (Aug 21, 2010)

6am in Portugal right now.
Usually I'm awake until 10am or so, I like the silence and freedom of the night.

Too bad classes are during the day so in some weeks I'm going back to sleeping during the night. Oh well.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

I usually stay on the computer til 3AM (when I have to go to college the next day). During the holidays though, I can stay on til 5 or 6AM. Night owls FTW!!!!


----------



## headnurse (Sep 3, 2010)

hoot Hoot. I was a night owl since wayyyyyyy back in the day.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Looks like I'm not a true night owl then................:mellow:


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

i am the only INFP morning person i have met-i go to bed early i wake early, theres nothing to do at night, and for morning i think my ADHD helps me get going XD


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

I haz a night owl group! Join and rejoice!

http://personalitycafe.com/groups/perc-night-owls-unite.html


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

What is this "daytime" people talk about?


----------



## djf863000 (Nov 7, 2009)

Does that count? I work graveyard shift.roud:


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't usually post after 2am or so. I find it rather dead after that, 2am PST anyway. Due to responsibilities in life, I try to get to bed by then also. It's easy for me to stay up til 3-4am otherwise, but then I sleep til noon or later :crazy:.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

i'm always up on u.s. time..well.. mostly.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't really have a sleep rhythm that's aligned with the day. Sometimes I sleep from 23 to 9. Some weeks I go to bed after noon. Seems to change all the time.


----------



## st0831 (Jul 13, 2010)

Just like now!


----------



## wafflecake (Aug 30, 2010)

Blegh I'm tired of these neverending night shifts. Working 2300-0700 five days a week is a fast way to kill your social life.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

It's quite normal for me to be up until 4am (GMT+0 time, Ireland) or later. Even if I force myself to wake up early, I still don't go to bed before 2 or 3am.
It kind of annoys me actually...


----------



## SonS (Oct 15, 2010)

Work much more efficiently in midnight


----------



## shinedowness (Dec 11, 2017)

I am a proclaimed night owl that perspires at the thought of being an "average" person that wakes up during the day, eats, goes to work, eats, goes back to work, goes home to a family of my own, eats, goes to sleep, rinses, and repeats all of that.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Wild said:


> Yknow I used to be a night owl. If at all possible my sleep cycle would shift itself to the point where I never saw the sun, lmao. But recently I've realized that I literally get sad if it's not bright enough outside, so I manually do the exact opposite. My emotions are apparently regulated by light, cool cool. Sounds stable as fuck


My natural bedtime seems to be around 6am. Like that's what I gravitate towards after a few days of not having to be awake for anything. lol. Sometimes I actually see it getting light outside and I'm like "well time for bed", or when the sun sets I get energy that I hadn't had all day. It's almost as if my biological clock works backwards...


----------



## Jest_Please (Aug 26, 2016)

I just literally slept from 10am to 6pm today. It's not even the first time I've done that. I've fallen asleep at the literal crack of dawn and slept 'till literally sunset at _least_ twice before, and then had to radically change my schedule b/c, you know, "life" n' shit (and an ISTJ ennea 1 mom) exists.

I'm officially screwed in the head, and if not before my deranged sleep schedule, it sure will be after.

Runs in he family though, so that's nice.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

the master race


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

If I wasn't bound to conform to societal expectations of what a family man is supposed to be, I would live only by night.

Before I met my wife, I worked overnight shifts and slept through the day.
I much prefer the night.
I am definitely not awake between those hours now, and so am absolutely not posting between them either.

If my world ever fell apart, I'd bet on me going straight back to night mode essentially overnight.
I love it.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

I am posting in the night owl timeframe now, but because it is the weekend and I do not have work tomorrow. Normally I would need to get up in the morning.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't post in the morning.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

My un-American timezone is quaking. 

I am a night owl though. And it's got to stop. I'm losing a lot of time I could be spending on useful things being glued to my bed like this.


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

Not so much a night owl as an insomniac. I don't like to let summer nights go to waste by being indoors and sleeping, though, which is probably about as "night owl" as I get.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I sleep much better now - a good 3-5 hours . For the longest time ( age 16-27) I was unable to fall asleep , so yeah night owl and early bird here 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

Night Owl here and it's 04:07 a.m (GMT - UK)


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

yee


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Night owl. Part of it is preference, part of it is this sort of insomnia-lite that I have, in that if I go to bed before about 2:30 AM, I'll wake up at about 3:00 AM totally wired and be completely unable to fall back asleep until the sun comes up.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

A perfect example is last night - 22 & 23 March.
I was awake all night and posting in PerC!

As I type this, I have been awake for 33 hours straight!
But I will be asleep early this evening ...


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Sleep is for the weak


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

My whole life I have always been a night owl where ever it was time permitting 

However my schedule recently changed
So my internal clock is whacky

I keep waking up earlier and earlier on my own without the alarm
Then it makes me fall asleep earlier as well
The other day I woke at 3am showered and cleaned my room by 4am made it to Walmart by 5am and stopped and got coffee for staff by 6am (this is weird for me). 
I have noticed my temperament has seemed better however like more even 
Less anxiety and less emotional


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Crowbo said:


> Sleep is for the weak


I kept saying that until I actually really did get a mini nervous breakdown from pure exhaustion 

Fuck that crazy toons shit, I will be weak and sleep


----------

